# This could be big



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Was just speaking with a disgruntled contractor. They are in the middle of getting in touch with almost every (or as many as they can) health departments in New York and New Jersey.
According to them, they are giving the addresses of houses where they know the old treat with bleach and kilz has been used.
Guess who this will come back on? Yup the dumb asses who insisted on doing the crap the wrong way just to get the money. Guess a lot of contractors are going to be singing the blues real soon.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

That's discoloration, not mold....


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

especially if they were not insured correctly...


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> especially if they were not insured correctly...


Just read my SG mandated insurance policy for the first time. Guess what isn't covered...yep, mold remediation. Imagine that. SG mandates I have to buy the friggin policy THAT THEY HELPED WRITE just for SG contractors and it doesn't cover mold.

I need a beer.:wallbash:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> Just read my SG mandated insurance policy for the first time. Guess what isn't covered...yep, mold remediation. Imagine that. SG mandates I have to buy the friggin policy THAT THEY HELPED WRITE just for SG contractors and it doesn't cover mold.
> 
> I need a beer.:wallbash:


It can't cover mold..... Since mold (discoloration  is considered a hazard then it has to be written through a Pollution Liability Policy.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> It can't cover mold..... Since mold (discoloration  is considered a hazard then it has to be written through a Pollution Liability Policy.






And you probably cannot get that unless you are CERTIFIED.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> Just read my SG mandated insurance policy for the first time. Guess what isn't covered...yep, mold remediation. Imagine that. SG mandates I have to buy the friggin policy THAT THEY HELPED WRITE just for SG contractors and it doesn't cover mold.
> 
> I need a beer.:wallbash:


If you dig a little deeper you will probably find out it does not cover work for anyone but SG. You need a second policy for that. Want another beer?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> If you dig a little deeper you will probably find out it does not cover work for anyone but SG. You need a second policy for that. Want another beer?







Exactly, that's why I never bought into that scheme. Soon as they told me that I was outa there!!!


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

I am no mold expert and I've always turned down and walked away from "discoloration" jobs, but I was told a long time ago that when bleach comes in contact with mold it releases spores into the air and just causes a bigger problem??


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

SG insurance carriers don't have a premium, they just charge you a yearly downpayment for future claims.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

GaReops said:


> I am no mold expert and I've always turned down and walked away from "discoloration" jobs, but I was told a long time ago that when bleach comes in contact with mold it releases spores into the air and just causes a bigger problem??


I am no expert either, but it is my understanding that mold, like most living creatures tries to "defend" its self and does release spores when attacked.

Another problem with bleach is its ineffectiveness on porous surfaces. The mold "hairs" grow into the pores on wood and drywall surface that are too small for the Chlorine molecule to reach. Therefore the chlorine can not kill the mold as it can not come in contact with it.

Wannabe or other experts, please jump in and correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Bleach and kilz is a tiny little bandaid on a huge gaping wound.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

EUREKA!

I got it. From now on, no matter how much mold there is in the house, we bid $1M. Since that's how much liability insurance I need for each instance. That way if I get approved - I'm insured! :thumbsup:


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

Bleach doesn't kill the mold spores it dehydrats the mold and as soon as a water or high humidity is introduced to the spores growth will continue.




BRADSConst said:


> I am no expert either, but it is my understanding that mold, like most living creatures tries to "defend" its self and does release spores when attacked.
> 
> Another problem with bleach is its ineffectiveness on porous surfaces. The mold "hairs" grow into the pores on wood and drywall surface that are too small for the Chlorine molecule to reach. Therefore the chlorine can not kill the mold as it can not come in contact with it.
> 
> Wannabe or other experts, please jump in and correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## cutting grass (Jul 14, 2013)

Yep:thumbup:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

yummy yummy


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Exactly, that's why I never bought into that scheme. Soon as they told me that I was outa there!!!


That was my reaction too. I made sure my agent disclosed exactly what I do and do not due so there would be no surprises. 

The big savings for me was when they found out the houses being cleaned were not occupied.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> EUREKA!
> 
> I got it. From now on, no matter how much mold there is in the house, we bid $1M. Since that's how much liability insurance I need for each instance. That way if I get approved - I'm insured! :thumbsup:


Sounds good until you get the following response. 

"There was an error in the pricing of your quote. The error has been corrected and the price adjusted to reflect the going rates for the industry today. Please proceed with treatment of discoloration within 24 hours for the approved allowable of $25 minus discount. Have a nice day. "


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Sounds good until you get the following response.
> 
> "There was an error in the pricing of your quote. The error has been corrected and the price adjusted to reflect the going rates for the industry today. Please proceed with treatment of discoloration within 24 hours for the approved allowable of $25 minus discount. Have a nice day. "


Get this all the time. Guess what nobody and I mean nobody changes our bid. Then they say if it can't be done then we must justify it.
Sue this is my justification " that was not our bid and we are not doing it".

I am really hating this industry more and more.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

School board construction projects are that way too. They state you are only allowed to have a 5% markup for overhead and a 5% markup for change orders and must provide a breakdown of all costs for change orders for approval. 

I always just gave them a price and it was a take it or leave it proposition. I told them to break it down however they wanted to as long the total was equal to the price I gave them.


----------

